# New Member



## Sysyphus (Mar 2, 2013)

Just saying hello. 6 foot 2, 210 pounds at 10 percent bodyfat. Now that I've quit wrestling I've decided to focus more on the bodybuilding side of things.


I'm not strong, so looking to change that as well!

Deadlift: 495
Squat: 375  (close stance deep)
Bench: 275 very weak I suck at pressing.


I look forward to learning!


EDIT: I forgot to say, I am 18 years old


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2013)

Sysyphus, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Z499 (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome, eat right and work hard and you'll get there. Don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## Sysyphus (Mar 3, 2013)

Will do. Starting a tren-e cycle soon so I am excited


----------



## Z499 (Mar 3, 2013)

Have you ran a cycle before or done any research on an AAS cycle?


----------



## Sysyphus (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes I've done quite a bit of research. Whenever I'm not studying calculus or accounting I'm usually doing aas research. I have completed one cycle before hand, test with dbol kickstart. Focused more on bodybuilding then strength that cycle but still gained quite a bit of strength


----------



## brazey (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## osta-president (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the board, you have great people and information available to help you reach your goals.


----------



## nsp (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome.  You'll find this board a valuable asset as you continue your research on bodybuilding.


----------



## charley (Mar 3, 2013)

*

  welcome !!!
*


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

welcome bro...I got a bit too long, but here it is very good!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------

